# Gildentrailer



## Yenk (15. März 2011)

Huhu Buffed-Community! 

Ich nehme an die meisten WoW Spieler sind in einer Gilde und auch sichtlich zufrieden mit ihr.
Ob PvE, PvP, von beidem ein bisschen oder einfach nur Fungilde, alles gibts!

Gilden repräsentieren sich dann häufig mit Homepages im Netz. Solche Gilden- bzw Clantrailer gibt es in WoW jedoch seltener...

Denkste?

Naja...

Dann mal schaun 

Ich fang mal an:

Unser Gildentrailer von Delirium (EU-Alexstrasza)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKAexM6ntGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zeigt mal her was ihr so drauf habt!


----------



## Leang (15. März 2011)

gut gemacht des vid gefällt mir aber dafür haben wir nen vid sammelthread^^


----------



## imbaaapala (15. März 2011)

Wenn man es jetzt noch zu etwas bringen kann bei euch, weil ihr erfolgreich seid. Dann geilo!


----------



## Maladin (15. März 2011)

Ich finde die Idee eines Threads für Gildentrailer ziemlich gut. Mal schauen was daraus wird, bevor wir hier schließen oder rumschubsen 

/wink maladin


----------



## Rongor (16. März 2011)

Hiho^^
Erstmal: Wirklich tolles Video.

So stelle ich mir das auch vor, wenn ich nur nen Plan hätte, wie ,an Machinima nutzt 
Bisher hab ich auch noch niemanden gefunden, der mir da helfen könnte.

Naja, aus der Not geboren, hab ich dann sowas fabriziert: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8A4p1LYhI98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie man sieht, nix Besonderes, aber immerhin^^ (man bedenke, ich hab null plan von sowas^^)


----------



## ufzu (16. März 2011)

Ich find das auch eine gute Idee und würde das auch gerne mal in und mit meiner Gilde wo ich drin bin versuchen !

Welche (kostenlos,Legal und trotzdem als Vollversion) Programme kann man denn nutzen um Ingame was auf zu nehmen ?

Mit Windows Movie Maker kenn ich mich schon gut aus,um zwischen Sequenzen zu gestalten und Musik ein zu binden !

Dann kann ichmich mal damit beschäftigen wärend mein Twink ausruhbonus bekommt :_)


----------



## Technocrat (16. März 2011)

Wir sind auch ganz ohne Homepage die größte und älteste Gilde auf unserem Server. Wenn ich da nun einen Trailer für uns machen würde - nee danke, noch mehr Verwaltungsarbeit brauche ich nicht  Aber ich glaube schon, das die Dinger den kleinen Gilden helfen können ihren Bekanntheitsgrad zu steigern, wenn sie gut gemacht sind. Also, nur zu!


----------



## Schiimon (16. März 2011)

Hat noch jemand den alten Utopie, zurück auf Blackrock Song?

Ein Glanzstück der Gildentrailer


----------



## Bigsmoke1 (16. März 2011)

Der Anfang gefiel mir sehr gut. Aber der Teil in dem man das Interface der Spieler sieht empfinde ich persönlich als störend.

Mal als vergleich und ev. Gedankenstütze unser Gildenvideo. (Ein wenig alt aber naja)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ltKUcgEQDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (16. März 2011)

sehr sehr geil vom TE ... video is super ... jedoch haette es laenger sein sollen und ein bissl mehr die gilde zeigen , die gilde im pvp ... in einer reihe aufstellen vor boss pull und alle zeigen etc...

die schweizer gilde sieht einfa nur hammer aus


----------



## Lornorr (16. März 2011)

gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## williisdead (16. März 2011)

@bigsmoke1

Klasse Video!


----------



## ufzu (16. März 2011)

Kann denn nun schon jemand ein Programm nennen,mit welchem man solche Videos machen,also Ingame aufnehmen kann ?


----------



## orkman (16. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Kann denn nun schon jemand ein Programm nennen,mit welchem man solche Videos machen,also Ingame aufnehmen kann ?



FRAPS


----------



## Tikume (16. März 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee eines Threads für Gildentrailer ziemlich gut. Mal schauen was daraus wird, bevor wir hier schließen oder rumschubsen
> 
> /wink maladin



Nur ein Vorwand um einen neuen Thread machen zu können. Demnächst kommt dann ein gewisser Jäger mit "Postet eure Schildkröten/Jäger Wow Videos hier" u.s.w.


----------



## floppydrive (16. März 2011)

@Yenk

Trailer ganz okay, die Flüge über die Welt sind nett, die Kämpfe mit Interface mag ich selber nicht so (passt in meinen Augen nicht in ein Video) der Sound ist leider auch etwas übersteuert und fängt an zu klirren am Ende ich würde dem Video ne 6/10 geben.




Meine Lieblingstrailer/Gildenvideos sind noch immer JackRomain und seiner Gilde Millenium


----------



## RippedLife (16. März 2011)

Seit wann braucht man einen Vorwand für nen Thread?


----------



## Boïndil_Zweiklinge (16. März 2011)

Boah des Viedeo is ja mal sowas von Hammer, wenn ich auf eurem Server wäre würde ich sofort zu euch kommen  
Wie heißt eigentlich die Hintergrundmusik, ich find die total toll^^

Des Video von den Schweizern ist natürlich auch super^^


----------



## Morcan (16. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Kann denn nun schon jemand ein Programm nennen,mit welchem man solche Videos machen,also Ingame aufnehmen kann ?



xFire (eigtl. ziemlich gleiche Qualität. aber gratis )


----------



## ufzu (16. März 2011)

Morcan schrieb:


> xFire (eigtl. ziemlich gleiche Qualität. aber gratis )



Ähm xFire is nen Chatprogramm für Gamer aber nix womit ich Videos Ingame aufnehmen kann und Fraps,naja es kostet halt Geld und das wollte ich nun mal garnicht !


----------



## Tokenlord (16. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Ähm xFire is nen Chatprogramm für Gamer aber nix womit ich Videos Ingame aufnehmen kann



Doch kannst du ;D


----------



## Yenk (16. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> ...und Fraps,naja es kostet halt Geld und das wollte ich nun mal garnicht !



es gibt eine free version von fraps

der nachteil an fraps ist aber, dass die einzelnen videos (im normalfall bis zu 30 sec) bis zu über einem gb groß sein können, da die aufnahmen unkomprimiert sind


----------



## RippedLife (16. März 2011)

Rongor schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir das auch vor, wenn ich nur nen Plan hätte, wie ,an Machinima nutzt



How 2 Machinima auf Youtube


----------



## TheGui (16. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur ein Vorwand um einen neuen Thread machen zu können. Demnächst kommt dann ein gewisser Jäger mit "Postet eure Schildkröten/Jäger Wow Videos hier" u.s.w.



Richtig, und meine ernst gemeinte kritik am Video wurde von den verwirrten buffed mods gelöscht... >_>

nur weil ich finde das die Musik overused und der Schnitt grauenhafft is.

dachte ne meinung zum video war erwünscht... oder is das kein "Oh schaut her wie toll ich Videos machen kann" Thread ?


----------



## Yenk (16. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> ... oder is das kein "Oh schaut her wie toll ich Videos machen kann" Thread ?



nope -.- das ist ein 

"hey euer video ist echt toll, schaut mal unsers an" thread

edit: eben nicht für alle möglichen videos, sondern speziell für gildenrepräsentierende videos


----------



## ufzu (17. März 2011)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Doch kannst du ;D



Hmm scheint wohl doch zu gehen,laut dem was ich so bei xFire lese.
Damals war es einfach nur für Gamer zum Chatten damit man nicht jedes mal wie bei ICQ auf den Dektop wechseln musste.
Das die nun so weit sind und man mit dem Programm auch Video´s aufnehmen kann,nicht schlecht !

Weiß da einer obs bei xFire ne Zeitbegrenzung gibt ?
Gibts da auch eine Ingame Tastenkombi oder so womit man das Aufnehmen An und Abschalten kann ? Also damit ich nicht zum An und Abschalten auf den Desktop wechseln muss !


----------



## ufzu (17. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Gibts da auch eine Ingame Tastenkombi oder so womit man das Aufnehmen An und Abschalten kann ? Also damit ich nicht zum An und Abschalten auf den Desktop wechseln muss !




Das hat sich schonmal erledigt,habs Nachlesen können und ja es gibt eine Tastenkombi womit man das Aufnehmen Ingame An und Abschalten kann!

Weiß nun jemand ob es eine Zeitbegrenzung gibt beim Aufnehmen und wieviel Speicher er für wieviel Minuten brauch ? (bsp: 100mb für 5 min)


----------



## Tokenlord (17. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Weiß nun jemand ob es eine Zeitbegrenzung gibt beim Aufnehmen und wieviel Speicher er für wieviel Minuten brauch ? (bsp: 100mb für 5 min)


Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wie es ist (Lange nicht mehr benutzt (würde sagen gut 2 Jahre her) aber ich weiss das ich "damals" sehr zufrieden war.
Soll heissen wenn es eine Begrenzung gab, habe ich sie nie erreicht.


----------



## Blacknature (17. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGIhTSkFOSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffe es passt hierher, ist ja sogesehen kein Intro was aus WoW-Ingamematerial gemacht ist ^^


----------



## Rongor (18. März 2011)

@ Blacknature
Sehr nice!!!

Gibt es hier bei buffed.de nen Thread, so ne Art Programmschulung, für solche Vids?

Falls nicht, sollten wir einen machen?

Ich hätte großes Interesse, da ich gern was lernen würde und mein letztes Englisch schon19 Jahre her ist^^
Bin da nimmer so sattelfest 

Hab mir Guides auf Englisch auf YT angeschaut. Naja...^^


----------



## Morcan (19. März 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> Weiß da einer obs bei xFire ne Zeitbegrenzung gibt ?
> Gibts da auch eine Ingame Tastenkombi oder so womit man das Aufnehmen An und Abschalten kann ? Also damit ich nicht zum An und Abschalten auf den Desktop wechseln muss !



Es gibt keine Begrenzung, aber durch die Qualität wird natürlich auch viel Speicher gebraucht. Ein etwa 10 Minuten langes Video von mir hatte 15GB (Vollbild), nach dem konvertieren (was xFire auch für dich übernimmt...) kam ich immerhin unter 1 GB


----------



## Blacknature (21. März 2011)

Sehr gut, Fred wurde in den am wenigsten besuchten Forumsteil verschoben. ...und ich suche und suche im Allgemein.
Hier wird es bald untergehen.

Btw, die Größe ist anfangs irrelevant. 
Ich nehme auch mit Fraps auf, jedoch wird der Film nach dem rendern (ich nutze hierzu Vegas Pro 10) knapp 250-400 Mb groß. Das bei 720p.
Also macht euch keine Sorgen darum was euch die "Kamera" in dem Fall ausspuckt, sondern das Endprodukt. Was ihr irgendwo hochladen wollt.


Edit: das Intro hab ich mit After Effects CS4 "gemacht" so wie die kurzen (10-15 Sek lang) auch. Die vor jedem Bossvideo zu sehen sind.


----------



## Rongor (25. März 2011)

Ma hoch hol^^

Ne Frechheit den in einem Teil des Forums zu verbuddeln, den kaum jemand liest.


----------



## Rongor (11. April 2011)

Vielen Dank an die Moderatoren von buffed.de!

Ihr habt es geschafft, der Thread ist tot.

Das Verschieben bringt Euch bestimmt die goldene Ananas.

Dann macht hier halt zu -.-


----------

